# Bent Rods & Screaming Drags Sheepshead, Redfish & Jacks!! Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Bent Rods & Screaming Drags Sheepshead, Redfish & Jacks!! Mega-Bite Inshore Charters*

Report : April 1st - 2012 
Over the past few days I’ve been out with some great clients and they’ve been bowing up on a variety of fish including Sheepshead, Redfish, and Jack Crevall. Spring break is coming to a close, and with it goes the sheepshead bite. It’s been a great 5 weeks, and I have to say it’s been one of the best Spring Break fishing seasons in a long time, with exceptional fishing as well as some great clients. Every year I look forward to Sheepshead season for many reasons, with a couple of them being they are great eating and are much fun to catch on light tackle.


*Beth, Megan, Scott and Matt had a great day on the catching tons of sheepies!!! ----------Megan shows off her first ever sheepshead caught in Pensacola Pass*!














​ --------------------------------------------​ *Hunter, Turner & Kevin had a great time battling these big Jacks all at the same time. -------- Hunter is all smiles after landing this big Jack! *














​ --------------------------------------------​ *Nate bowed up on a MONSTER Redfish. ----------- Nat shows off his biggest redfish of his life, a Monster 40"+ Redfish*





























 --------------------------------------------​ *Jay shows off a nice 22" Sheepshead. ------------ D shows off a big 22 1/2" Sheepshead.*





























​ --------------------------------------------​ *Bill Jean shows off her first ever sheepshead. -------- Jay shows off a nice 32" Redfish caught while sheepshead fishing.*























 







​ Sheepshead are great for kids and families who just want to go out and have a great inshore fishing adventure. Even when the sheepshead bite turns off, there will still be a wide variety of fish to target for more fishing adventures.

The kids are heading back in school now and spring break is just about over, but the fishing just keeps heating up. If you’re looking for a professional inshore fishing trip, give me a shout. 

*David shows off a nice 20" Sheepshead ------ D shows off a nice 16" Red Snapper.*















_All over sized fish and out of season fish were released._













 
Till the next adventure.
Capt. John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816
​


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, awesome fish! I want to catch some jacks, haver have.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

My arms get tired by just looking at those jacks. Great job on putting those guys on some fish.:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

tjwareusmc said:


> Wow, awesome fish! I want to catch some jacks, haver have.


Drift the south side of the beach off Ft. Morgan with a live croaker under a cork about 5ft. Always works for me. Great mess of fish!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Drift the south side of the beach off Ft. Morgan with a live croaker under a cork about 5ft. Always works for me. Great mess of fish!


The way I catch them is sight fishing from my tower, I idle down the beach looking for a school, once I see them I move to the side and or in front of them the best I can. I put the motor in neutral and I try not to close to spook them, I make a very long cast with a large top-water plug, I toss the plug across the school or right in the middle of the school and rip it through the school of Jacks, I pause it off and on and this technique drives the fish mad. It's so cool to see a bunch of jacks trying to eat your lure. When the lure pauses a bit while ripping it this is when they smash it and it's FISH ON!!!!:thumbsup:

If you have two or three rods rigged you can get multiple hook ups fast and then it gets really interesting. 
Hope this technique helps someone catch a few jacks this spring.
Tight Lines..


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

great trip report Captain! Those Jacks look awesome, and some amazing Sheeps


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> The way I catch them is sight fishing from my tower, I idle down the beach looking for a school, once I see them I move to the side and or in front of them the best I can. I put the motor in neutral and I try not to close to spook them, I make a very long cast with a large top-water plug, I toss the plug across the school or right in the middle of the school and rip it through the school of Jacks, I pause it off and on and this technique drives the fish mad. It's so cool to see a bunch of jacks trying to eat your lure. When the lure pauses a bit while ripping it this is when they smash it and it's FISH ON!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> If you have two or three rods rigged you can get multiple hook ups fast and then it gets really interesting.
> Hope this technique helps someone catch a few jacks this spring.
> Tight Lines..


We always get them as bi-catch while we're fishing for bull reds off dixey bar. Not table fare, but they sure are a heck of a fish to fight! Pound for pound one of the best.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

that's why I like them. I'm in for the PULL!!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> that's why I like them. I'm in for the PULL!!


I hear ya on that, we got in to them again today, I'll post a report later with pics.. 
Love to hear that drag sing!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought about posting a report, but after being almost skunked on Saturday with a tank full of crabs and seeing everyone hooking up on shrimp, we had a little more luck on Sunday. I saw your customers bowed up a few times on Saturday, which was depressing considering catfish seemed to be the only thing interested in crabs that day.

Sunday we showed up with an abundance of shrimp, but the bite seemed to shut off and we headed out for a bit. I'm glad we did. Water was very clear and we were pretty much sight fishing in 50 fsw. I know nothing about the sheep migration, but considering piers to jetties to pass as I've been reading over the course of the seasons and the fact I caught one of our bigger two sheeps a few miles offshore, I'm guessing they're heading out.

Still a great weekend. Glad you had some happy customers. We had some fresh redfish Sunday, I ate our only Saturday sheep tonight, and I have 4 more meals of sheepshead planned this week myself. We also boated a couple of triggers and a big flounder that day. I didn't think about it until the drive home today, but my friend whose boat I was on was only a spec away from an GC inshore slam.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

jplvr said:


> I thought about posting a report, but after being almost skunked on Saturday with a tank full of crabs and seeing everyone hooking up on shrimp, we had a little more luck on Sunday. I saw your customers bowed up a few times on Saturday, which was depressing considering catfish seemed to be the only thing interested in crabs that day.
> 
> Sunday we showed up with an abundance of shrimp, but the bite seemed to shut off and we headed out for a bit. I'm glad we did. Water was very clear and we were pretty much sight fishing in 50 fsw. I know nothing about the sheep migration, but considering piers to jetties to pass as I've been reading over the course of the seasons and the fact I caught one of our bigger two sheeps a few miles offshore, I'm guessing they're heading out.
> 
> Still a great weekend. Glad you had some happy customers. We had some fresh redfish Sunday, I ate our only Saturday sheep tonight, and I have 4 more meals of sheepshead planned this week myself. We also boated a couple of triggers and a big flounder that day. I didn't think about it until the drive home today, but my friend whose boat I was on was only a spec away from an GC inshore slam.


Don't be depressed about not catching fish, hey you could be at work. If you ever see me catching and your not, please feel free to call me on my cell 341-9816 and if I can help you I will,, But some days I too don't do well I just chalk it up to it's fishing not catching.. LOL...
Catching the sheepies can drive a fisherman crazy sometimes, but I have a long with some of the guides learned how to get people who've never ever caught one, catch them. sometimes people still have a hard time, but most of the time are clients get if after a while. I've learned over the years that having the right bait and size of the bait and presentation is everything when sheepshead fishing. Now when I say presentation, you might be thing, ok, it's just a shrimp, but having it at the right depth is key and drifting the right area is also key. 

I didn't use crabs at all this year, I've used live shrimp, fresh dead shrimp. I try not to use flash frozen shrimp, they are too mushy, another great bait for sheepshead is sand flees. 

The migration of sheepies is about to end, it starts around March 12 and last till April 15 or around then. 
I hope this helped some.
Good luck this season.
John


----------

